
Interesting thread about “why did trackballs disappear” - myrandomcomment
https://retrocomputing.stackexchange.com/questions/8787/why-did-trackballs-disappear
======
myrandomcomment
I found this interesting as I use a trackball and pretty much always have.
Right now I have an Logitech MX Ergo on my desk at home and work. For things
like OmniGraffle I also have an Apple Track Pad for zooming in and out, etc. I
just find the trackball better for 99% of my daily use. I also use a Filco
Majestouch for the keyboard with Red Cherry switches. CMD-Shift for spotlight
and everything seems to flow. I do miss the 3 button mouse, that needed a
reflective mouse pad and my Type-5 Sun keyboard sometimes however.

------
protomyth
I figure I can shepherd my collection of Logitech Trackman wired wheeled
trackballs until I find something else with the correct feel. I love just
using my thumb as normal mice do cause pain.

~~~
myrandomcomment
I have 2 left ... six dead over the years.

~~~
protomyth
It just kills me the wireless version isn't as good.

